

Looking for internships - AARC233

I'm looking for a computer science internship but can't find any in Minneapolis. Any ideas to get me started? Help would be appreciated, thanks!
======
Dejen45
A good way to start is by looking at your school. Have you found any luck
there?

~~~
AARC233
NO not yet, thanks for the tip!

